
Swift Developer Needed – Toronto - upmost
We are looking for a Toronto based part-time SWIFT Developer&#x2F;Tech advisor to advise on an app we are building to help fund Rhino rescues in Africa.We will need you for 2-4 hours per week to sit in on scrum meetings and oversee the app development.
======
gus_massa
Is this a payed position? Is the app made by a non-profit? Does this involve
cryptocurrency?

[Disclaimer: Not me. Hi from Argentina!]

------
verdverm
HN is not a job board, please see the FAQ

